# Replacement Metal wheels for NEWQIDA EUROPEAN STYLE PASSENGER CARS



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Picked up 4 of these for my Thomas collection and need to convert them to metal wheels on the cheap... suggestions please .........And NO MTH is not available any more in G............. .

Boo Boo


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bachmann wheels are probably the cheapest. Al Kramer's nickel plated Roll-EZ wheels will work too. LGB ones are expensive.

Andrew


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Boo..... I've used Bachmann Metal wheels on theNEWQIDA EUROPEAN STYLE PASSENGER coaches... They work great...


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Guys, If it wouldn't be a inconvenience would you know the 4 pack part # as Bachmann has 3 different sizes.
Thanks

Boo Boo


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bachmann #92421 31mm
Bachmann #92422 24.5mm 

Andrew


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks, Got them and they work well. Great value.

Boo Boo


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

honeybooboo said:


> Thanks, Got them and they work well. Great value.
> 
> Boo Boo



Clarification, 31MM Wheels......
Da Boo


----------

